# H: GK W: Sisters of Battle



## Xela (Dec 22, 2010)

I have 20 Paladins/Terminators with assorted weapons and all their bits, a Librarian, and Draigo. I am looking for the following Sisters of Battle units:

18 Sisters of Battle, 4 with flamers

10 Seraphim, 2 with hand flamers

2 Exorcist tanks

Saint Celestine. 

If you have any of those and are interested in the GK please PM me. Thanks!


----------

